

Why Obama raising taxes hurts the startup industry - mikefree
http://watilo.com/obama-taxes-investors-and-capital-why-raising

======
il
The key distinction here is between wealth and income. Most angel investors
are funding startups from their existing wealth(i.e. funds from a previous
exit) rather than income. And any income they do get is probably taxed at the
capital gains rate. As far as I know, Obama wants to raise taxes on income,
not wealth.

------
msie
If only deciding the next President boiled down to one issue!

Edit:

And I'm not agreeing that non-renewal of the Bush tax cuts for the rich is
necessarily disastrous to the startup industry.

~~~
Jumpixce
I love how he says, "Obama wants to significantly raise taxes". Hardly. This
seems to be a new version of the same old "We can't tax the job creators."
argument.

------
Jumpixce
There's a lot wrong with this article. However, the biggest logical flaw he
makes is not everyone is a single-issue voter.

------
taligent
Thank you for that insightful post. I always look to UI designers for
macroeconomic advice.

My favourite bit is where he offers no evidence, no objective sources and
absolutely nothing but talking points.

